# Canola production down



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Canadas' Canola production was down sharply this year.....partially due to aster leafhoppers. Those dang leafhoppers can be such a major pain for such a small insect. This one was posted for our good northern neighbors.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...t_down_sharply/


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Friend has about 50 acres in canola this year but we are much farther east that normal canola ground.


----------

